# discrimination



## delta (May 16, 2010)

hi there very upset today, my son plays football and had a cup final today which he won. yipee!!  but he only played three minutes of the game so not really involved it's allways like this all the other boys get most of the game my son allways around 10 minutes he has been to a lot of different teams and this is allways the same story seems the minute they know he's diabetic he doe'nt really get on the pitch, surely there must be someone out there who can help he loves his football and is a very good player and has had trials for professional clubs. he just wants to be treated equal. plus the exercise is good for him, it is so frustrating


----------



## Sugarbum (May 17, 2010)

Thats such a shame Delta, Im sorry to read that. Its so unfair.

Im afriad I dont know anything about this kind of thing, I just wanted to wish you good luck. Im sure when the other parents get on there will be someone who has the right advice for you.

All the best x


----------



## rachelha (May 17, 2010)

Hi Delta

I am sorry I dont really have any experience of this.  Do you know Gary Mabbutt (sp?) who used to play for totenham is a type 1 - so it can be done

Rachel


----------



## Copepod (May 17, 2010)

Sofaraway is a keen football player, so may have some ideas for you.


----------



## delta (May 17, 2010)

just been readingf upon dda in sports and itsays that people with disability
should not be treated any different becuase of there condition it is clearly down to this reason with my son he took him off the other week becuase he looked tied
yet on a moday he does two hours of football non stop there must be a letter or something i can send to the club explaining the situation


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2010)

My friend's daughter (age 9) plays in a football team and he's always mentioning how many goals her team scored, etc.  As far as I know, she's treated exactly like the other players.  

I hope you can get through to the club that type 1 isn't something that should stop your son playing a full game.  

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2010)

People with Type 1 can climb mountains, run marathons and cycle across America. Enough said! Hope you have success in getting your son's talents tested for the full 90 minutes!


----------



## Heidi (May 17, 2010)

The weekend before last I went to Wales with both of my boys and the rest of their rugby team. Ross took part in every bit of this tour weekend, including a three hour gorge walk. He tested before we went, ate extra carbs and gave a packet of dextrose tablets to the instructor to keep in a waterproof bag - the instructor never let Ross out of his sight. Apart from getting very cold (like some of the other skinnier boys!) Ross had no problems at all. 

The following day they played against a local Welsh Under 12s rugby team  - unfortunately Ross could only do part of the match because first of all he was rather low - we sorted that, he went on and got injured! 

When we got back home I sent an email to the team coach to thank him for organising the tour as both boys really enjoyed themselves particularly because it was a weekend when D didn't take main stage. I received a lovely email back reassuring me that Ross will always be part of the team for as long as he chooses to play. 

Diabetes is not a reason for any child to give up a sport they love.

Good luck!


----------



## Smit (May 24, 2010)

I would have a word with the coach and ask why this is the case. Its doesn't seem right or fair. x


----------



## Freddie99 (May 24, 2010)

From something of a keen rugger bugger I'll say it can definitely be done. You even get the odd olympian from the world of diabetes. Tell them that.


----------

